# Skiing in Europe in January



## james fleming (Nov 13, 2006)

France has some great spots. A short drive from Germany.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

January is still relatively early in the season in Europe. I've only skiied the French Alps but would expect that like here in Colorado, if you're going to ski early, head for the highest elevation you can get to for the best snow coverage. Keep things flexible and go where the snow is.

Have a great trip!

-AH


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

*europe*

Doug,
why would you want to go skiing in Europe when you have Idaho in your back yard. Maybe we should just bag on the skiing and go the the beach in Greese. (they have nude beaches)
Really looking forward to your visit. its going to be great!
Hey look into innsbrook ausria. Looks like we can fly direct out of Berlin to innsbrook and there are 7 mountains there to ski on. 
-P-


----------



## Knox (Feb 18, 2004)

*Skiing in EU*

Hey I've skied all over Europe, Italy, Switerland, Austria, but not France.
If your going to be in Germany I'd go to Austria or Switzerland depending on where your coming from. I'd go to Austria, St. Anton. It's a massive ski area and they are hard core skiers unlike Italy with thier one piece ski suits. The trains in Austria are awesome as well. Zermatt in Switzerland is a massive area as well with the best trains in the world.
The snow should be fine in January. I heard the Alps just got a huge storm cycle so you should be good to go.

I'd avoid France since it's the farthest from Germany, and they'll treat you like shit unless you speak perfect French.

Cheers


----------



## Knox (Feb 18, 2004)

*Hostels*

Oh yea almost forgot. Switerland has great hostels, the best in Europe in my opinion. I stayed at one Zermatt...Very nice with a great breakfast and dinner included. I can't remember the name but I believe they are state owned.

Best of luck


----------



## dq (Apr 25, 2005)

*skiing is good in Austria right now*

France is a long ways from Germany. Austria is right down the road. The skiing is good even now up on the glaciers.

Herzlich Willkommen am Hintertuxer Gletscher

Sometimes it doesn't snow, actually most of the time now. But you can still ski up high. Glaciers are just about 2 hours from Munich by car. Don't know about hostels, but they do have campgrounds.

They just had World Cup races in Soelden this past weekend. Ted Ligety and Julia Mancuso on the podium, Bode 5th.


----------



## wraskier (Nov 21, 2007)

*No worries about early season skiing in Europe this year- the Alps are going OFF. Chances are, skiing will be better in Europe this January then most places in N. America.*

*Depending on where you are in Germany, you may just want to ski Garmish. As of Monday, they were reporting an 8 foot base at the top of the resort. Germany tends to be cheaper then the rest of the Alps with fairly good skiing. Otherwise, St. Anton/Lech/Zurs is nearby and Davos is pretty easy to get to.*

*And FYI, the French are not unfriendly and France has some great resorts with NO AMERICANS (except Chamonix) which means, very few people ski off-piste.*

*Have fun. No matter where you ski, think about hiring a guide for one day. Skiing in Europe is way different then the US- the resorts are massive with tours and descents you can't really find around resorts here (5000- 7000 feet vertical to different villages and resorts). You won't regret spending a little extra cash to ski while you are there.*


----------



## darren (Jun 29, 2004)

garmisch - partenkirchen in germany, about an hours drive north from munich. largest resort in germany. take the train to the zugspitze too. this is the tallest peak in germany. the train runs underground, to the base of the zugspitze ski area, all above tree line. pretty cool experience. there is a US military base in garmisch which actually owns the resort at the base of garmisch. pretty weird, everyone speaks english and takes us dollars, thank god they serve german beer though. try insbrook, austria too. grand daddy ski town of them all.


----------



## durangoskiier (Sep 23, 2004)

*champery, switzerland - portes du soleil*

champery is the shit. its low key,inexpensive (relativley), and has a 75 person cable car that climbs 4000 vert out of town. take the train all the way right to town and unload right onto the tram. sick. lots of cool people from all over that enjoy the other side of the french alps.(chamonix is not far as the crow flies) portes du soleil is the ski area and they have alot of terrain. 230 lifts, 2 countries -- its incredible. have fun wherever you go! Andy


----------

